# Fresh Garlic



## anh123 (Apr 10, 2009)

Couple of questions regarding fresh garlic.
As culinary students, what do you find most appealing about fresh garlic? Anything you'd like to learn concerning fresh garlic? Favorite ways to use fresh garlic?

Cheers!

Angie


----------



## bigheat (May 15, 2009)

I use garlic in salad and bread mainly.


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Angie,

some of my favorite uses for fresh garlic are when the garlic is not present in the end -just the essence. 

Try these:
Put a pealed and lightly crushed (flat but still in one piece) clove of garlic in a COLD saute pan with olive oil. -place it over a very low flame. once the garlic just begins to brown( about 5 minutes), pull it out and discard it. -use this anywhere you would normally add chopped garlic to oil, that tends to burn by the time the dish is done.

Put 4 cloves of garlic on a skewer, score the sides with your paring knife. Drop the skewer in 2 liters of cold stock and bring to a slow simmer and discard the skewer of garlic . Use this for risotto or polenta. 


Slice a clove of garlic in half and rub it on a freshly grilled slice of baguette, rub a very ripe tomato on it -so some of seeds come out, salt and enjoy!


----------

